# Pallets as a fence?



## bubba1358 (Jul 1, 2013)

So I will likely be getting a cow and some pigs (most likely red Wattles, as they're common and inexpensive round here) in the next 1-2 years. I'm trying my bestest to think and to plan ahead.

Ye Olde Grande Vision is to have 3 separate, permanent pig pens that the piggies will rotate through periodically, with some time to root up the weeds in the garden after the growing season. I hear that pallets, strongly nailed together, will work well. I also hear that this is recipe for disaster because the pigs will either eat the pallets, climb them, or dig and push them up and squeeze under.

I have access to some pallets, and would also include some cedar or metal posts driven down and cemented at the corners for stability. 2x4's would be run across the top and bottom of the pallets, and also provide something to screw the pallets to for extra stability.

So from all you pig keepers - is this a terrible idea? All advice, wisdom, warnings, and anecdotes you have to offer are welcome.


----------



## secuono (Jul 1, 2013)

Uhm....you would have to add more wood to the spaces between and sides so they don't have a place to stuff their nose/teeth and break out. Metal or wood posts every 3rd pallet at least, then 2x4s on the top and bottom for each pallet touching it's neighbor to secure them. 
But even like that, it may not work with some pigs. I've seen pigpens of pallets, some gave up, others falling apart, others make it work. Try a small pen first, so you don't put too much money into it if it fails.


----------



## Dino (Jul 10, 2013)

I've used them soley in the past and I still use them for small temporary pens.  They work great if you secure them well enough, try nailing or screwing two or three pallets together by using 1"x4"x8' or 12' lengths.  You want the thin hardwood slats running vertically.   Also... you can put insulators and an electric fence on the pallet fence if you want.


----------

